
Lark Suite - um304
https://www.larksuite.com/
======
nikisweeting
Looks cool but sad to see the chat system isn't threaded/topic-based to make
it more async-friendly like how Zulip or forums do.

IRC/Slack-style channels make remote work on different timezones really
difficult because all the convos are mixed together in big blender channels
instead of having each conversation labeled separately.

------
um304
Has anyone been using Lark Suite? How does it compare with GSuite?

